# Corneal  Transplant



## codedog (Feb 9, 2010)

Does anyone  know  it medicare still pays for the implant itself V2785 with  cpt code 65756?


----------



## coderguy1939 (Feb 9, 2010)

We have been reimbursed by Medicare for the corneal tissue used during this procedure.  I believe you're required to submit an invoice to Medicare indicating the cost of the tissue.


----------



## elenax (Feb 10, 2010)

I agree with coderguy...we get pay for the V2785 as well...just submit the invoice along with the claim


----------



## tgutierrez (Feb 12, 2010)

I agree also. We get paid for the tissue as well but we have to submit our claim electronic and then they submit a request for the invoice. If we try to submit a paper claim they just return it to us telling us to submit electronic. But once they request the invoice we provide it to them via fax and have no problem getting paid full invoice price (minus shipping & handling) for them.


----------



## tdesher (Sep 14, 2017)

tgutierrez said:


> I agree also. We get paid for the tissue as well but we have to submit our claim electronic and then they submit a request for the invoice. If we try to submit a paper claim they just return it to us telling us to submit electronic. But once they request the invoice we provide it to them via fax and have no problem getting paid full invoice price (minus shipping & handling) for them.




Do you do anything extra other than using the fax form off of Medicares site, providing the ICN for the claim and faxing the invoice? We have been doing this for 2 years and are having trouble getting paid. Someone said we need to make sure the cost on the claim for the tissue matches the invoice, we will try that next but is there any other little thing we are missing??


----------



## tdesher (Sep 19, 2017)

coderguy1939 said:


> We have been reimbursed by Medicare for the corneal tissue used during this procedure.  I believe you're required to submit an invoice to Medicare indicating the cost of the tissue.



Thank you for your response, I am not sure what we are doing wrong, we have done this for every one and they still aren't paying us. 

We have been doing this for 2 years and are having trouble getting paid. Someone said we need to make sure the cost on the claim for the tissue matches the invoice, does this sound right?  is there any other little thing we are missing??


----------

